# Tuttles Krusty Pelican 1st Annual Inshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The 1st Annual Tuttles Krusty Pelican Inshore Fishing Tournament will be held May 5 , 2007 at Tuttles Krusty Pelican Bar and Grill in Sargent, Texas. Below are the details.

Trout - Redfish - Flounder

Entry Fees - Main Tournament - $20 per person
Lady Angler Pot - $10 per lady angler
Side Pots for - Heaviest Stringer - $10 per person
Redfish with most spots - $5 per person
Trash Can Pot(Heaviest Hardhead)- $5 per person

Catagories - Trout - Redfish - Flounder

Pays- 1st , 2nd and 3rd in each catagory

Heaviest Stringer 

Pays 1st and 2nd place

Lady Angler Pot 

Pays 1st , 2nd and 3rd (Lady angler is for heaviest single redfish. Lady angler will also be eligible to place in main tournament also)


Registration- Starts Friday , May 4th at 5pm at Tuttles Krusty Pelican Bar and Grill and ends at 9pm.


Fishing starts at 5am on Saturday , May 5th 2007 and will end at 7pm. Boats must be in line to weigh by 7pm in order to weigh. Scales open at 3pm.

Door prizes and Raffle items , good food , great people.

Anyone wanting a tournament brochure, please P.M me with your mailing address.


Mark Holland


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Inshore Tournament*

Tournament brochures are ready to be mailed out. Let me know if you need one.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll take a couple

Sent PM with address, thanks

Collin C.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

looks like fun. PM sent.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Mark, looks great, can't wait!

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, I'll take some please.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tuttles*

I scanned the tourney flier for all that needed to see one. I am not sure if you can print and mail it in but if you can then by all means please do so! We will accept early entries until April 27th that way we can have time for all the checks to clear....After that you have to register in Sargent Friday May 4th at Tuttles Krusty Pelican Restraunt. And your entry will have to be paid in cash...That way we can pay you in cash when you WIN!!!! Hope to see all of you there.

Kelly


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Inshore Tournament*

Sign up !


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

We'll (jabx and I) be there!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Inshore Tournament*

4 days away , hope to see everyone there this weekend.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, looks like I won't be able to make the tourney. I hope your event turns out great!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Robs and I can't make it either...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Special thanks to Castaway Rods who donated 10 rods to be given away at the tournament to the winners and as door prizes. American Rodsmiths also donated a number of rods as well as several other items. Thanks alot !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More Tournament Donations*

Stick Em rods is donating a custom rod to the tournament, Big Thanks Glen from stick em rods. Also , thanks to Lowes in Lake Jackson , bass assassin lures, mirrorlures , Wal Mart and HEB for thier donations to the tournament. Looks to be a great turnout this weekend !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament Shirts were made by Xact Business Solutions who is owned by TXPALERIDER on this board. He has done a exceptional job working with us with our tournament shirts. I will continue to use him for the upcoming offshore tournament in June for shirts as well as a tournament banner. He is very recommended. Thanks Brad !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Inshore Tournament*

Marshrat Rods are donating a custom rod to the tournament also. Big Thanks to Donna Reed at Marshrat Rods for the donation.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Correction*

Make that Doris Reed , sorry Doris


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Laguna Rods*

Thanks to Jode Shupe from Laguna Rods for his donation of Laguna Rods to the tournament. He is a great guy and made arrangements in getting the rods here for the tournament with the help of Capt John. Thanks Guys !


----------

